# 3x10 Chain Droop



## Zenroad (23 Mar 2013)

Please forgive me for being such a moron about this stuff, but this is the first time I've run these gears.

I'm putting a new chain together as I write this. Shimano HG94 chain with a 3x10 set-up. In the front, I have 24-32-42. In the rear, 11-36. It looks like I'm going to have to accept a bit of droop (right?) in the small-small combination, which is fine, since I'm never going to be in that combination while riding. 

Anybody else running these gears with the same situation?


----------



## Cubist (23 Mar 2013)

I wouldn't. I have a 2x9 that suffers badly from chainsuck in smallxsmall, so much so that last time I rode it I had to undo the front mech to free the chain from where it had balled up between the outer ring, bash and chainstay. I always promise myself I wont shift into that combination, but keep on doing so anyway. Having a chain that's a link too long will only make this more likely. 

Measure the chain by wrapping it round the big ring and biggest cog, bypassing the rear mech. Note where it overlaps and add one link. Some guides tell you to add two, but I find that one too many, resulting on droop where the rear mech folds back on itself in smallxsmall. The clincher is in bigxbig. As long as there is _*some*_ s-shape to the chain as it passes between the jockey wheels then it isn't too short. The rear mech cage can look almost horizontal at this point, but push upwards on it and you'll see there's still some movement. 
I use a powerlink to join the chain, so I tend to run mine as big to big plus the powerlink only. This keeps plenty of tension on the chain on the loose stuff. You don't need to be that tight as you're running a triple, but I see so many chains that are too sloppy out there!


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2013)

Err! why would you ever ride small to small?


----------



## Zenroad (23 Mar 2013)

Absolutely. I would never ride it small-to-small or big-to-big. I was just wondering about the chain droop while trying to size the new chain. That was three hours ago. I cut the chain after typing that. I followed Sheldon Brown's advice. I think I got it. Just got the derailleurs adjusted and ran it through its gears. All is well. Thanks screenman and Cubist!


----------



## Cubist (23 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> Err! why would you ever ride small to small?


On my 2x10 setup the chainline is set so that you can happily use all the cassette in one ring or the other. The 2x9 is a triple converted to a double and bash, so the chainline is fine for the big ring (which is in the same place as the middle on a triple, only bigger) but not ideal for the smallest two or three on the granny. Sometimes I forget and shift to small sprocket, usually after a climb. It happens, it's not deliberate.


----------



## Zenroad (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the info, Cubist.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> On my 2x10 setup the chainline is set so that you can happily use all the cassette in one ring or the other. The 2x9 is a triple converted to a double and bash, so the chainline is fine for the big ring (which is in the same place as the middle on a triple, only bigger) but not ideal for the smallest two or three on the granny. Sometimes I forget and shift to small sprocket, usually after a climb. It happens, it's not deliberate.


 
You got a lot of bend in that there chain, but there again if you are happy then that is the only person to please.

Personally I can find the gear I want without going to extremes and causing excess wear on the chain or my legs, just a thought do not forget most chain snaps happen when the chain is not in a straight line.


----------



## Cubist (24 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> You got a lot of bend in that there chain, but there again if you are happy then that is the only person to please.
> 
> Personally I can find the gear I want without going to extremes and causing excess wear on the chain or my legs, just a thought do not forget most chain snaps happen when the chain is not in a straight line.


I shall bear your wisdom in mind, but like I said, it's not deliberate.


----------



## Zenroad (24 Mar 2013)

Personally, I never hit the extremes in regards to chain bend. I never (NEVER!) forget what gear I'm in. But (and this is important), I'm not an off-road rider. Even though I've been riding a mountain bike for years (1999 Klein Adroit Race, before that a Bontrager MTB), you'll never find me ripping through a single track or bombing downhill. I just really like the feel of a mountain bike. I gave up road bikes ages ago. The last time I rode one--about five years ago--I felt very vulnerable. I recently did a 150 mile MS charity ride on the Klein--80 miles the first day, 70 the next--and the finish of day two (the last 10 miles) was by myself at 20mph. My reasoning is: what do I need a road bike for if I can ride an MTB like that? To be fair, the Klein was super light and stiff, and the wheelset I was running was the same (Bontrager Race Lite rims with Chris King hubs), and I won't get that from my new Surly Troll, but I'm 50 years old, and I'm not looking to set a new land speed record. Anyhow, my original point was that it's much easier for me to keep up with what gear I'm in than for you guys storming through trails at a break-neck pace. I don't have to shift nearly as fast as you; I can plan ahead and make sure I'm on the right chainring for what's coming. Some of you off-roaders are CRAZY!


----------



## lukesdad (24 Mar 2013)




----------

